# Status 315 (Vision Plus) - Are they any good?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Our van has a Status 315 (Vision Plus) aerial fitted. I have tried a 12v TV system on it, and the picture is very poor with the aerial plugged in when using analogue, and I cannat get a picture at all on freeview. I have tried it with the power switch on/off and the attenuator in both postions.

When I had an analogue picture I disconnected the cable from the wall socket and I am convinved the picture was the same with only the co-ax attached. They can't be this bad surely?

If not are they succeptible to damage, where should I dstart trying to diagnose the fault.

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Is your 12V TV digital as well? If so turn of the high power switch and then do a scan in DVB mode. Provided the status aerial is raised and pointing in roughly the direction of the transmitter, you should get a picture.

Unless of course you are miles from the nearest transmitter. Can you get digital freeview on your home system? Assuming the MH is at home you should get a signal too.

Good luck. Or of course you could try the SL65 system :wink: :wink:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

colonel said:


> Is your 12V TV digital as well? If so turn of the high power switch and then do a scan in DVB mode. Provided the status aerial is raised and pointing in roughly the direction of the transmitter, you should get a picture.
> 
> Unless of course you are miles from the nearest transmitter. Can you get digital freeview on your home system? Assuming the MH is at home you should get a signal too.
> 
> Good luck. Or of course you could try the SL65 system :wink: :wink:


Hi Colonel,

The SL65 system is awesome mate. Really surprised at the quality of the stb and the ease of use etc (but you don''t wanna hear that lol, sorry).

The TV has DVB-T, and all the channels had been set up using our house aerial.

When I plug it into the Status aerial I get Sweet FA.

Even on a re-scan, etc.

CHEERS


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

*status 315*

I don't use mine I could not get a decent picture. I bought an ordinary ariel off E,Bay and mounted it on the bike rack. Perfect picture every time.
Crimple Ken


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm far from an expert as you can gather, but it does begin to sound like an aerial problem doesn't it? 

I am pleased to hear of your success with the SL65, not :lol: 

Perhaps you could come down here and sort mine out... :? :? :?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Provided the status aerial is raised and pointing in roughly the direction of the transmitter, you should get a picture.


Isn't the 315 an omni directional aerial and cannot be raised or turned?

I suggest you ditch the 315 and get the 513 Directional aerial--the one with the pointed end. The 513'% raises to about 3 ft above the roof or if yoiu have locker space the 513/10 raises to about 6ft


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: status 315*



crimpleken said:


> I don't use mine I could not get a decent picture. I bought an ordinary ariel off E,Bay and mounted it on the bike rack. Perfect picture every time.
> Crimple Ken


Funny you should say that. I tried one of the little magnetic aerials that are usually no use nor ornament, and even that got a better picture than the 315. This is what lead me to beleive there must be something wrong "in the chain" somewhere as surely the product cannot be THAT bad?

THANKS given to all the above.

Regards
Ian


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The Status 315 omnidirectional aerial is generally not suitable for digital reception.
Like many, I changed mine to a 530 directional aerial and it is fine throughout Northern Europe.
Bought the 530 on E-Bay, sold the 315 on E-Bay...£30 to £50 to change!


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

My experience with a caravan then a motorhome with the 315 aerial... Worse than using a bent coathanger! I resorted to a "real" TV aerial and a satellite dish... The new Status directional aerial is much improved, not perfect but a world apart from the old flying saucer... might make a good frizbee though!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The Status 315 is omnidirectional and prone to lose the connection due to vibration.
Best solution would be to change to the Status 530 as suggested. This aerial always gets excellent reviews.
Once you have your new aerial, you should the digital uk website for aerial setup when you are away.
www.digitaluk.co.uk
Once you are on the site, enter the postcode for where you will be going. On the next page click on trade view and you will get an accurate prediction of signal and direction for your aerial. Point your aerial in the right direction and job done. 
There are other websites available, but the digital uk site is the only one that takes into account that some transmitters are directional. All others assume that transmitters are omnidirectional.
Other tip is that every time you go to a new site your TV will need to be retuned. Always use the option for first time install or factory default as some TVs will show a memory full message if you do not wipe the tuning memory.
Gerry


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi we had Status 315 in the old van and never had much of a problem with it,getting both terrestrial and digital signals :lol: Must admit that we put the 530 one in this van and have never failed to get a picture yet even on both sides of loch lomond where I was told no chance :lol: It's a pain sometimes but after looking around to see where every body else is pointing it is very good :lol: Does the same job as the £6 Ariel from the local Ariel shop but at £100 it looks a lot better :lol: :lol: 
terry


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks given to all the above posters. Cheers.

I have given up with it (it's not worth a brass Razoo) I will stick a better one on instead.

CHEERS


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I changed mine to a 530


Yes- sorry- I meant the 530-the one that sticks up, shaped likme a dart and you can turn around :roll:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Just to stop any more confusion :wink:

http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/store/shelf.asp?shelfid=44S45S1


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I confirm, the status 530 is far superior to the 315, mainly because its directional.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We use the 530/18 and it works very well.
Fastened to the bike rack

http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/store/product.asp?spc=09-6300&shelfid=44S46S1


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Status*

I have the omni-directional flying saucer and it is useless, pointing a bit of co-ax in the right direction gets a better signal.
Now I have a small directional ariel that I clamp to the ladder, much improved.


----------

